# Garage ratings



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

How do they work?

I rated MarkyPoo's car the other day, giving it a stupendous 10. Then today I saw he changed it, so I gave it another 10, and his score went down! WTF?

Also if you give 10 to an unrated car sometimes they get 3.something. How does that work?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

It's basically black magic.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

That's fair enough.


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks for trying anyway Dash, Wondered who rated me down :evil: :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

/


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Well if you wanted to know:


```
WR = (V / (V + M)) * R + (M / (V + M)) * C
```
WR=Weighted Rating (The new rating)
R=Average Rating (arithmetic mean) so far
V=Number of ratings given
M=Minimum number of ratings needed
C=Arithmetic mean rating across the whole site

Which basically means, it's mumbo jumbo. Your score will jump up and down apparently randomly with little regard for what people have selected.

If you vote for two different vehicles in a row, then the second vehicle will be impacted by the rating of the first vehicle.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Dash said:


> Well if you wanted to know:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


This is pretty much the formula they use for most rating systems, the IMDB top 250 for example uses the same and has to have a minimum of 3000 votes to start, makes sense really to make it fair, otherwise how could a car with 1 vote of 10 be considered better than 1 with 20 votes of 9?


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I can understand the minimum votes thing, but the rest seems a little annoying. Especially the linking to the rest of the cars.


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Well now the garage ratings have gone there's no point loading pics or having the link from your profile :?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

markypoo said:


> Well now the garage ratings have gone there's no point loading pics or having the link from your profile :?


You know what, you just can't please some people.

I give up.


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Well just would of been nice if it could have been fixed instead of deleting it, not your fault mate :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Agree with Tosh. Such scoring instruments easily become corrupted and/or corrupting.

I hope that the Reputation points item follows it into oblivion in short order.


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

How do you get reputation points? Can they be exchanged for gifts when you have enough?

I see you have 5 already Brian


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

If its a point per cylinder I'm sadly broken.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

markypoo said:


> Well just would of been nice if it could have been fixed instead of deleting it, not your fault mate :wink:


The problem is this...

The garage module is an add on to the forum software, not developed by us. but someone on the phpbb support forums. It was originally written for phpbb2 and was very popular indeed. The software author then started work updating it to work with phpbb3 when it was released and got as far as a beta2 stage with it. Then there was no word from him for almost 6 months, no response on the forums or by email. It then transpires that he was hit by a bus and had been in hospital for weeks. Anyway he then finally came back online and eventually tried to pick up work on the garage software. He got as far as the next beta which fixed a lot of the problems to the point we installed it as it still is today on this forum with a view to him completing it to a fully working state soon after. Another year later and no more work has been carried out on it and he has again vanished online.

So, it leave us in a bit of a mess with the garage section in that it does work almost, but there are a few things which just don't function correctly, and some such as the ratings system which needed more work to get them right.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

markypoo said:


> Well now the garage ratings have gone there's no point loading pics or having the link from your profile :?


Never used it but gather the idea of the 'garage' is for people to see your car.

Totally agree that if the ratings system wasn't working and no fix is available then it's better to remove.


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Nem said:


> markypoo said:
> 
> 
> > Well just would of been nice if it could have been fixed instead of deleting it, not your fault mate :wink:
> ...


Well after reading that I can understand why its been deleted, I thought it would be an easy fix, obviously not :wink:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Indeed, the project is now marked as abandoned:

http://www.phpbb.com/community/viewtopi ... 0&t=544453


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

If it's been abandoned and you can get the rights to maintain it, you can always pay me for my time on sprucing it up for you.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Dash said:


> If it's been abandoned and you can get the rights to maintain it, you can always pay me for my time on sprucing it up for you.


Are you 17 and spotty ?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

And a virgin, sex online doesn't count


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> > If it's been abandoned and you can get the rights to maintain it, you can always pay me for my time on sprucing it up for you.
> ...


The tell-tell sign was the "pay me". Turns out some people get paid to work in IT.


----------

